# Smart way to use Studio monitors as TV speakers



## Denkii (Sep 9, 2019)

Blasphemy, I know. But the TV is literally in front of the couch so it should work well enough and I have a pair that is unused which I'd rather make use of before buying a new HiFi setup.

Any way to hook up a pair of active monitors to a TV in a smart way? I'm not really looking forward to get an amp with pre out. Are there any controllers with remotes?

Does anyone have tips for this sacrilegious endeavor?


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 9, 2019)

In my setup, audio never gets to the TV set, which is used only as a video monitor. Many (maybe even most) home theater receivers have line level outputs to drive active monitors or separate amplifiers.


----------



## Denkii (Sep 9, 2019)

Aren't AVRs with pre outs rather pricey?
Couldn't I just use a controller like a Mackie big knob? I was just hoping to have a remote...standing up from the couch in order to adjust volume is meh.


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 9, 2019)

Denkii said:


> Aren't AVRs with pre outs rather pricey?


How do you manage the A/V sources to your TV (cable, DVD/DVR/HDR, Roku, game box, etc.)? It sounds like you use the TV's remote control to select among its various inputs. If that's the case, and if your TV has a line-level audio output, then all you need is a home stereo preamp (or, as I suggested, AVR with line level outputs) that comes with an infrared remote. I would expect that to be more convenient than a Big Knob for the same or less money. Depending on where you are, you might check eBay for bargains in home theater gear that will do what you want.


----------



## c t (Nov 7, 2021)

Your TV's digital output -> Digital Toslink to analog converter -> RCA (or RCA to 1/4 adapter to your speakers.


----------

